# Einen Planeten in Photoshop erstellen



## Kafka (22. Oktober 2004)

Guten Tag,
ich wollte Heute einmal einen Planeten in Photoshop erstellen, der so ähnlich aussehen sollte wie dieser hier.
Allerdings bin ich schon direkt am Anfang stecken geblieben, und ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich überhaupt Anfangen soll.
Jetzt wollt ich euch mal fragen, ob ihr eventuell ein paar Tipps hättet wie ich so einen Planeten in Photoshop erstellen kann.

Danke
Tobias


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Benutze mal bitte die Suchfunktion, wir hatten dieses Thema in letzter Zeit
schon öfters behandelt.

Gruss Markus


----------



## Xdreamer (22. Oktober 2004)

• Planet 1
• Planet 2

Viel Spass


----------

